# Styer S9



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Well, I'm still looking for the gun I want to conceal carry. The range I went to today offered to let me rent something called the Styer S9.

It shot well, but I have never heard of it. 

It has a double-stack magazine that holds ten rounds.

No failure to feeds, good clusters at 3 and 15 yards. Not abusive to the hand. Pyramid Sight.

Anyone know anything about these little guns?

WM


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I have not shot the S9, but I have the full sized M9 and am very pleased with it. They are very similar to the Glock, which is not a bad thing. You can go here http://www.steyrclub.com/index.php and find quite a bit of info on the Steyr.


----------

